# Just got an egg donor at last



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so excited after getting very frazzled these last few weeks feeling forgotten I got a call today to say that they have a ED for me in Spain.

I have been on the Pill for 2 full months and just started my 3 rd back to back packet, I had my appt in June at IVI Barcelona.

they have said for me to start sniffing Synarel on 28th Sept and stop the Pill on the 30th Sept.  then I will get AF (how long does this usually take?) they have said on day 1-3 of cycle to have a scan ...

I presume at that point the donor starts stimming? so when do you loevly ladies think we would be going to Spain for her EC? (I always stim for 11 days on my own IVF's).  I am really excited except I start a new job on 13/10 so would rather tell them now if I need to push my start date back!!
Can of you help me with timings for those who have done fresh Egg donor cycles?

Thanks for your help

L xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow    JJ1 I am so excited for you  - can't help with timings I'm afraid but great news that you can get started again at long last.

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG!!!!!  What fantastic news JJ1!!!!  I'm so so       for you!!
Can't help re drugs etc... not reached that stage yet... Boo....
Take care
R x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

brilliant news JJ1 - so exciting.  Hope someone can answer your questions - I can't even begin to!

big   

Lxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh JJ1 that's great news!

Does the synarel affect when AF will arrive or just when you stop the pill?  If it is stopping the pill alone when I take my last one on a Friday night AF shows up monday night.  Having had 3 back to back could probably change it by a day or so either side.

Ooooh how exciting!

Take care
Love
S xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't help with the question either JJ - but GREAT NEWS! So pleased you're moving forwards after all that waiting. I have everything crossed for you,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

JJ1 I'm so pleased for you - great news!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Great news JJ - very excited for you! 
Afraid I'm not much help with timings either    Best to ask the clinic.
You must be over the moon!

Dx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

JJ that's great news, i'm really pleased for you  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Wow JJ1 - so excited for you that things are all starting to happen.  It must have been so frustrating for you to have to wait for so long.  Afraid I am no help on timings either, but sending you lots of    

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

JJ ! 

Great news....I'm really pleased for you! hope you get some answers soon on the timeline xx

Winky   xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yippee, JJ.  Wishing you every success.  You soooo deserve it.      

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted to add my very best wishes for your treatment JJ1 - I am keeping everything crossed for you!     Make sure you keep us all updated, 

Lots of Luck

kylecat xxx


----------



## orchidsage (Jun 1, 2008)

JJ1
Sooooooo delighted for you!! I just found your thread this morning and so delighted to see that you have your donor now lined up!!! The very best of luck to you - I will be following your news!

  

 

 

Love Orchid
xxxxxx


----------

